# Looking Pappy Van Winkle 15 yr ?



## Miami (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone have any ideas. I live in south Florida(or online). 

I also posted in the wtt area.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

Florida is iffy. You might try ordering from the usual suspects *without* discussing your location with the merchant. Just order and see what happens.

I notice often an interested consumer will ask the merchant if they will ship to XXX. That's a mistake IMHO. Some merchants appear to ship whether accidental or not (does it really matter) to locations they claim not to.

Mentioning or inquiring about one of those undeliverable locations eliminates the accidental concept altogether. It also puts the merchant in a position of knowingly not observing state laws and regulations. This could also raise suspicions that you might be an ABC official testing the lay.

JMHO


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Chè said:


> Florida is iffy. You might try ordering from the usual suspects *without* discussing your location with the merchant. Just order and see what happens.
> 
> I notice often an interested consumer will ask the merchant if they will ship to XXX. That's a mistake IMHO. Some merchants appear to ship whether accidental or not (does it really matter) to locations they claim not to.
> 
> ...


 Good advice.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

The few online sources I checked seem to be out of it, along with the Stagg.
I'm glad I was able to grab a couple of bottles.


----------



## Che (Dec 4, 2003)

newcigarz said:


> The few online sources I checked seem to be out of it, along with the Stagg.
> I'm glad I was able to grab a couple of bottles.


Stagg is a once a year product that arrives in the fall and does not generally see a day of winter on store shelves. Although I do know a couple of stores that are not internet accessible that still have bottles from various vintages passed.

Try Binny's, Sam's or Shopper's Vineyard. They all tend to have good stock on Buffalo Trace related product. As a side, like the Stagg, Pappy 12 -23 is generally allocated product and I believe is bottled annually like Stagg these days. So there is that issue of it running dry like Stagg, but it's not usually as sudden or serious a hunt.


----------

